# Pic of whats kept me busier than normal



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

This pasture expansion has been planned for months and the weather just has not co-operated AT ALL! It went from miserable RAIN every day to blazing hot and humid so DH and I would work at it in the evenings til dark. 
My girls haven't been to the top but I know they will once they realize theres shade and goodies amongst the trees.
[attachment=5:1zdchdqg]009.JPG[/attachment:1zdchdqg]
You may be able to see the old corner posts , we left them due to the fact that pulling them would be gut wrenching with all the rock.

The boys pasture is already up that far and the pics of the field and high grass will be where I'm setting fiberglass posts to expand their eating area.Teddy decided to stretch up a tree while I had the camera out so theres a pic of him too.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Nice work there.... :hi5: I love it... :thumb: 

I know it can be difficult to build fences..... but the achievement from it all... is priceless.... when it is done.... :greengrin:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Especially when the bigger end for the boys will just be 2 strands of hotwire and not a hike uphill to do it..."temporary" and only accessible when I'm home to be sure they stay safe. It's been well worth the effort because I've had some EXTREMELY content does here the last day and a half! Nobody has been screaming at me because the grass is greener on the other side of the fence!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

That sounds perfect Liz...and I know for a fact that the yells won't be missed at all ...as I know.. how they can be... very loud and demanding.... :laugh: :wink:


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

:dance: That looks like such a nice pasture!! I am sure they will really appreciate all your hard work!


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Oh I love it! It's looks great! :thumb: ...and the goats look very happy in all that greenery!


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

beautiful!


----------



## cdtrum (Aug 25, 2008)

Happy Goats go to PA!!!! How wonderful for all your kidos!!!!!


----------



## jduwall (Aug 7, 2009)

that is wonderful. did you use all electric? I am planning on extending mine to about 1/2 acre thru woods and creeks...wonder if all electric would work for me?? I may give you a call..


----------



## WalnutGroveFarm (Sep 27, 2008)

It looks good Liz, I got the same thing going on here got a small pasture to fence in and still dont have it done. I got two rolls of fence laying on the ground but just havnt got around to it. But you all did a great job, I bet they are very happy.


----------



## Burns Branch Boers (Apr 11, 2011)

beautiful! Lucky goaties!!!!


----------



## DebMc (Dec 11, 2009)

Very nice! :thumb: Looks like goatie paradise.

Deb Mc


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

jduwall said:


> that is wonderful. did you use all electric? I am planning on extending mine to about 1/2 acre thru woods and creeks...wonder if all electric would work for me?? I may give you a call..


Yes, Jennifer...I have 6ft T Posts set as corner posts, round fiberglass posts with 4 insulators on each spaced at 6"-4"-6" and 4" and each post set 4 feet apart , a zareba 5 mile fencer...I need to be sure the weed growth is trimmed around the fence though because this type of fencer is one that doesn't cut through weeds. No biggie though since I got a weedeater with more power :wink: 
I don't usually open the electric fenced pasture til kids are around 6 weeks old and they aren't in the electric fence when I'm at work....they stay in the secure paneled pens til I'm home to be "guardian"...it's only after the kids leave that the gate is open all the time....4 strands of hot wire will deter any dogs that may come close but I've not had any problems yet.

Oh and I also went through and flagged all the cherry trees that hubby needed to cut down and take away before I set the posts...easier to take out potential problems beforehand.

And...thank you all! My girls are very happy though I do think that my old girl Bootsie is having a hard time getting up there...at 11 years old, I think she's feeling her age. My boys extended pasture is just about complete too...I ran out of posts and had to pick up another bundle yesterday, after I get 4 of those in I can start running the wire but that won't happen til we get a break from this heat :wink:


----------



## packhillboers (Feb 2, 2011)

Now that is a nice goat place. You have browse too and pasture.


----------



## Calico Patch Farm (Mar 8, 2011)

Wow! It looks great! I bet you have some happy goats!!!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Oh yeah....very happy goats indeed!Take a look at what it looks like now!
[attachment=0:3e74k20w]008.JPG[/attachment:3e74k20w]
They started on the right corner and worked their way up.....and have it just about totally wiped out in less than 3 weeks!

The field at the bottom has grown up and you would think they'd prefer that nice lush grass and clover where they don't have to hike up to eat but nooooooo!


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Wow they sure did mow it down huh! Gotta love those goats! :wink:


----------

